# delay in shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear in AT



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

2000 Altima, 138000 miles. Have a delay in auto trans shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear. If I let off the gas, it will shift. No clunking or slipping, just the delay. Is there a speed sensor that can be checked?
Thanks for any input!


----------

